# I need high end Wine advice



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My girlfriend's birthday is coming up. In the last year she has lost her father and very generously (and behind my back) paid off the balance of my bill for my Brian Monty Swingbilly and bought me a used Hayseed 30 from some of her inheritance money.

She wouldn't take my money, so with her birthday coming up, I've been saving my cash and I want to go over the top. She loves wine. Particularly Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, Viogner, Chardonnay, Gewurztraminer. Basically, rich reds and full low acidity whites. 

She tends to have no interest in French, German, or Italian wines and often leans to Australia for reds and California for whites and lighter reds.

I'd like to surprise her with several bottles in prices she would never ever consider buying for herself. This is not about cellering, so wines that can be enjoyed now are preferred.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm looking for bottles in the $60 - $200 range.

I don't know this market at all, and this forum is filled with people I trust, so I'm hoping there is some good advice here.

Thanks,
James aka LowWatt


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well if you're looking for fancy stuff...definitely avoid the "box" section at the wine shop.
i hear the kind with a cork in the bottle is good.

glad to be of help. enjoy!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

six-string said:


> well if you're looking for fancy stuff...definitely avoid the "box" section at the wine shop.
> i hear the kind with a cork in the bottle is good.
> 
> glad to be of help. enjoy!


Dammit! I was all ready to walk in with my nose turned high and say "I'll take your finest box of wine."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I would talk to the Wine Consultant in the Vintages section of an LCBO.

They can order wine from any other LCBO with Vintages if they don't have what you are looking for in stock.

Too bad she doesn't like Italian...I would have several recommendations.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Personally, I would talk to the Wine Consultant in the Vintages section of an LCBO.
> 
> They can order wine from any other LCBO with Vintages if they don't have what you are looking for in stock.
> 
> ...


+1 to the wine guy. 

James, you're just down the subway from the Summerhill station LCBO. They have a pretty decent selection of vintages, so you should definitely go check them out. Bayview Village and Don Mills/Lawrence both have large vintage sections as well, but they're quite a bit further from you.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Find a 1997 Barolo... if you can. Perfect for red meat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Wine?

Dude.

Man.

Marry that girl. She sounds perfect.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WarrenG....Barolo is an *Italian *wine !!...nice choice though.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Man, for $200 you could get her a *case* of Fetzer Zinfindel and enjoy it for months! It's dry, has good body, and it's from California. Just a thought.


http://www.fetzer.com/zinfandel.aspx

Shawn


I've worked in the food & drink industry for a long, long time and while, yes there are wines that are worth paying a premium for, when you start talking about big $$ for a bottle of wine your generally paying for scarcity and prestige more than an incredible taste experience. My $ 0.02


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Personally, I would talk to the Wine Consultant in the Vintages section of an LCBO.
> 
> They can order wine from any other LCBO with Vintages if they don't have what you are looking for in stock.
> 
> ...


The LCB can help you alot . I've ordered wines and had them brought in to my local store more than once . 



LowWatt said:


> My girlfriend's birthday is coming up. In the last year she has lost her father and very generously (and behind my back) paid off the balance of my bill for my Brian Monty Swingbilly and bought me a used Hayseed 30 from some of her inheritance money.
> 
> She wouldn't take my money, so with her birthday coming up, I've been saving my cash and I want to go over the top. She loves wine. Particularly Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, Viogner, Chardonnay, Gewurztraminer. Basically, rich reds and full low acidity whites.
> 
> ...


Wine tastes are so subjective , but for me in Shiraz ( Australian ) try this http://www.mollydookercarnivaloflove.com/ The only thing is that you will probably have to buy it on the after market ( if you can find it ) because it sells out right away when released . They usually limit the amount of bottles you buy at any one time becuase it is so sought after . It sold for $ 99.00/bottle when I bought my half case in 2007 .
For cabernet try Cakebread Cellars 2005 Cabernet Sauvignon . It sells for something like $ 100.00+ / bottle .
Another good red is Papillion 2006 Napa Valley Red Wine ( think blend ) . It sells for I think around $ 70.00/bottle
All of these are Big Bold Wines particularly the Molly Dooker . They have a red called the Velvet Glove that is so hard to get it is usually sold out before it makes it to the stores . I have never been able to aquire this wine ( YET ) It is rated something like 99 points which means it is suppose to be very , very good . That brings me to ratings . As I said earlier , wine tastes are very subjective so what is good for another is not always so for you . The rating system is a measuring stick for sure , but it isn't the last word . Another thing don't always go for the price thinking that it is going to be a great wine because it is expensive . There are some moderately priced wine that are just as good or better in some cases than the more expensive wines . I can't really help you with whites becuase I don't care for them...sorry !
You should surf the wine forums . You will get that common mans view of a wine that way . Always keeping in mind that everybody is different , but use them to get a general consensus of a wines quality .
Good Luck !
Oh Ya all the prices are in B.C. dollars...we are taxed toooo death here for booze .


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I appreciate all the advice guys. I know a lot of the price is for rarity, but that's sort of the point of this gift. My concern has less to do with getting value and is more about getting her a chance to try good wines that she would never otherwise get a chance to try. 

I know I could buy her a case of Wolf Blass Grey Label Shiraz and she would be thrilled, but that's a $35 bottle and she would buy that for herself from time to time. Because of the great value in wines she already buys (particularly in the $20 - 40 range), I don't want to buy anything sub-$50. She would buy that for herself. This is about those rare treats that she would never otherwise have. You know, the equivalent of a $3000 custom guitar when you could clearly get by with a nice $800 used one.

Bryan, great tips thank you. Exactly what I'm looking for. And Hollowbody and Greco, very good call on going up to Summerhill and working with a vintages person.

Keep them coming. All advice is appreciated. Thanks for everything do far.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...fyi: "lonesome charlie" is not a high end wine.

yer welcome!

-lonesome bob


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Consult my friend Richard's Oakville-based site: http:// www.frugal-wine.com/


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The LCBO Vintages down on Queens Quay used to be the best one in town when I lived in TO for selection, and a very helpful staff.

I could give you lots of advice, but our selection of wines in AB are not the same as ON. And do you want one or two *really, really good *bottles, or a case or two of just plain amazing, but not over the top price-wise, wine.

Some random ideas though:

I don't usually spend too much on white wine. I find there is less difference between a $20 bottle and a $200 bottle with white than there is with red. I'm happy with a nice Chardonnay from Cali or OZ in the $15 -20 range.

Red is another story. The high end wines really taste a lot better than the mass produced stuff.

Cabernet Sauv from Ridge or Montelena (Napa) are absolute heavyweights;
Heitz Martha's Vineyard (Napa) is even better if you want to really blow the budget;
Penfolds Grange Hermitage from OZ, another stunner (a blend I think);

How can you not include French wines though?

Bordeaux are my favourite, Ch. Mouton Rothschild, Margaux, Palmer, Lynch Bages, etc. for big bold ass-kickers. I love Guigal wines from the Rhone. A good burgundy like Romanee Conti for someting a little more delicate and complex if you can afford it. I could go on, and on, and....

I've been tasting some amazing <gasp> Canadian wines lately too. 

Let me know if you have any specific questions and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Get her a bottle of Romanée-Conti...its amazing.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

greco said:


> WarrenG....Barolo is an *Italian *wine !!...nice choice though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Y4es - but is miles away from a Valpolichella or similar wine. If you do go Barolo make sure you let it breath for a couple of hours. It will give you a whole new appreciation for Italian wines.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

For a couple hundred bucks you could spend a night at a winerys B&B. This time of year there'd be great deals.

Or you could give her a save-the-date along with a modest bottle from the winery and take her when it's warm.

Damn. I'm good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> For a couple hundred bucks you could spend a night at a winerys B&B. This time of year there'd be great deals.
> 
> Or you could give her a save-the-date along with a modest bottle from the winery and take her when it's warm.
> 
> Damn. I'm good.


Damn Ian...you are good !!

Great idea. Very romantic...lots of choices of wineries, wonderful meals, a chance to taste many varieties and learn, etc.

You were referring to a B&B in Australia or France...correct/.........(j/k)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Damn Ian...you are good !!
> 
> Great idea. Very romantic...lots of choices of wineries, wonderful meals, a chance to taste many varieties and learn, etc.
> 
> ...


Sure. Whatever floats his boat. But Niagara is a lot closer.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

If your likes Shiraz, try a South African Shiraz. It is rounder on the end compared to Australian and US and CDN Shiraz.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*here is a couple of my favs.*

a nice Paso Robles Cabernet Sauvignon J.Lohr 2007 ,Seven Oaks Estate ( Californian ) very nice with steak, and you must let it breath for at least 6-8 hours, great red grape combo
And i know you mentioned not to hot for soem others like Italian, but
Caraione Pratesi bottled by Embouteille a origin par, Rosso Toscano............ this really is a very fine red and with some good cheese and some nice buffalo coins or beef ( med rare ) delicious wine with many delightful flavors left on the toungue
Or if you like some nice BC wines would be Summerhill 2006 Erenfelsher or their Gurtz can be delightful with many meals and desserts.
Or if you have aplace I know they have some out here where you can go and sample wines for the evening and have a meal and dessert with many samplings.ship.........good luck and what a wonderful girl you have.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a California Pinot Noir that I like called JARGON. It was my favourite at a wine festival I went to and I buy it pretty regularly now. It's 16.99 in the B.C. liquor stores. Might be worth a look for you if you can get it. And you mentioned Malbecs. I don't think I've ever met one of those that I didn't like. Great Argentine wine at always a good price for what you get.
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Go to the LCBO on Yonge Street just south of the Summerhill Station. It occupies the old CP Rail Station at the CP rail underpass. It has the most humungous selection of wines. This is THE place to go. They have knowledgeable staff there that can help you out. ( I work a half block away lofu)


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> For a couple hundred bucks you could spend a night at a winerys B&B. This time of year there'd be great deals.
> 
> Or you could give her a save-the-date along with a modest bottle from the winery and take her when it's warm.
> 
> Damn. I'm good.


Damn good idea, but for a variety of personal reasons, a travel plan wouldn't work for us right now...even a quick getaway.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Also, while I appreciate all the high value wine tips, this really is about getting the rare treats. Great wines that may not justify their cost, but would be an experience for her that she wouldn't otherwise be able to get.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I know that you said not Italian...but i'm going to put in one last plea with you to try an Amorone and/or a Brunello. (especially the Brunello)
Brunello will be $50.00 (or more) per bottle and Amorone maybe a bit less, depending. Both are very well respected.

Look up how Amorone is made....then you will understand why it is so unique (and fairly expensive).

Barolo...as mentioned before, is known as "The wine of kings and the king of wines" 

That is my last plug for Italian wines...I promise

Also...2005 was a fantastic year for most wines from Bordeaux

Enjoy (whatever you decide to buy)

cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

interesting thread, my GF is a big wine fan too, so I'll be looking some of these ideas up 


Amerone is excellent

I've had great luck with Chataeu Montelena & Robert Mondave from California, expensive & amazing wines ( Cab Sauv is what I had )

also the Hillebrand estate in Niagara makes some excellent wine....not nearly as $$ as the others but keep it in mind if you want some great wine later onl 

whatever you get, make sure to decant & let it air for about an hour first...it makes a HUGE difference

ps for something special book a dinner with her in the wine cellar of Barberian's in Toronto...great food, great wine, great Canadiana ( they have some cool CDN artifacts....original group of seven art on the walls, currency from before Canada was a country....Hudson Bay Co notes, etc )


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Man, for $200 you could get her a *case* of Fetzer Zinfindel and enjoy it for months! It's dry, has good body, and it's from California. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> http://www.fetzer.com/zinfandel.aspx
> ...





fetzer zin is one of my faves - it's one kickass wine!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I see that you are in Toronto, there is a HUGE vintages at Weston Rd 401 that is stellar, I would recommend going there. I get a little antsy at uber expensive wines, as taste is so personal. But the Okanagan has had some great wines along with Washinton and of course Cali. If you can find one by a winery called Cake Bread (I'm not kidding) It's amazing! Rich and buttery smoothe. Have fun!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like April Wine


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Also, while I appreciate all the high value wine tips, this really is about getting the rare treats. Great wines that may not justify their cost, but would be an experience for her that she wouldn't otherwise be able to get.


Like I said, go here. They have a selection that boggles the mind, at least for Toronto.

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/jsp/storeinfo.jsp?STORE=10


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Like I said, go here. They have a selection that boggles the mind, at least for Toronto.
> 
> http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/jsp/storeinfo.jsp?STORE=10


In the end, that's likely going to be the call.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Would you consider letting us know what you end up getting?....Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------

